# Work Permit for food counter attendant.



## Jai_S (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

This is my first post here & I would really appreciate it if you could find the time to respond to this & let me know your thoughts. I am currently an Indian national, based in Bombay, India & a few days ago I had a phone conversation with a gentleman who apparently arranges work permits for "food counter attendant"

I would be really grateful if you could let me in on what the scenario is for retail jobs over there & is it possible to renew this work permit. 

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------

